# Laser vs. Traditional Neutering



## Jenn&Tucker (Nov 24, 2007)

We took Tucker in to the vet the other day and while we were there asked for an estimate for his neuter, which should be coming up in a month or so. The estimate almost made me faint - over $500 - I was definitely under the impression that neutering was NOT that expensive. 

The vet said that they do a laser surgery which has a faster recovery, and that before surgery they do bloodwork and a electromyogram to test the heart. This is why it is more expensive, I assume. I've heard of doing bloodwork before but not the EMG. It makes sense, but we can't afford 500 bucks in the foreseeable future. Our pet trainer also said that in this kind of surgery they use IV sedation but in a traditional ie Humane Society neuter that they "knock em out for a little while and hope they get it done in time." I don't know what to think.

Is this cost normal, and does anyone have good experiences vs bad experiences with laser or traditional surgery? I'd appreciate the input, I'm a little confused right now. Thank you all!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Ours was about $500 with the bloodwork and traditional scalpel! LA is kind of an expensive area though....


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

If that includes the blood work and ECG that is a bargin. Shoni's blood work and heart ECG was over $200. and the neuter surgery was $563. including pulling 7 baby teeth and Home Again micro chip. They did use a laser in the surgery. You want an IV during surgery, a trach tube and either ISO gas or Sevo gas.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The laser cauterizes as it cuts. There is less bleeding with the laser. It also seals off the nerves so there is less pain. The only negative is that there is a slightly longer healing time for the incision. If you've ever had a cut that sat a while and then got sutured, they debride the edges to make them fresh so they knit together faster. With the laser, the edges are nice and smooth. So instead of 7-10 days, use the 14 day rule for incisions healing.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow.. :blink: I paid no where near those amounts for neutering. Frankly I am not impressed with a vet who insults the Humane Society to justify/explain his prices. The Humane Society helps alot of dogs and does offer affordable treatment. As far as neutering method, males recover pretty quickly no matter which method is used.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I have Kruze scheduled for his neutering on Wednesday, we live in Indiana, the cost of his will be 109.00 with 16.00-30.00 for blood work ect.
I didn't ask, because I didn't know there were different procedures, so i am kinda glad we live were we do sometimes!! :aktion033:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> Wow.. :blink: I paid no where near those amounts for neutering. Frankly I am not impressed with a vet who insults the Humane Society to justify/explain his prices. The Humane Society helps alot of dogs and does offer affordable treatment. As far as neutering method, males recover pretty quickly no matter which method is used.[/B]


I have to agree with Shiloh's Mom, that is really expensive for a neuter. Neuter surgery has a quick recovery time anyways. Personally, I would consider checking out another vet. 

I don't know why your vet wants to do an electromyogram if Tucker is healthy? I have never heard of one of those. According to webmd "An electromyogram (EMG) measures the electrical activity of muscles at rest and during contraction." I don't know how that would test Tucker's heart. Maggie had an echocardiogram, which is simply an ultrasound of the heart because she has a murmur. Maggie's echocardiogram was expensive, but it was done by a specialist. I would want to check into the break down of your vet's cost and do what is necessary, JMHO.


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, that's a lot of money. I live just north of Cincinnati and I have a wonderful vet with a sterling reputation. She has far-away patients that drive for hours just so that she can perform surgical procedures on their pets. I knew I liked her, but it's comforting to know that so many other people trust and respect her like I do. Now for the best part - her fees are VERY affordable. Minnie's laser spay was $87. She also had eye surgery at the same time to correct cherry eye and it was an additional $69 since she was already being put under. Don't let the cheap fees fool you, this vet is good as gold and the staff is very caring. I think she just really loves animals and doesn't believe in ripping people off.

I see you're in Lexington. It might be worth a 1 1/2 - 2 hr. drive for a reasonable fee and peace of mind. I'll be happy to give you the name and contact info for my vet, just PM me if you're interested. 

Best of luck,
Amy


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I live in Central California and the cost of EVERYTHING here is ridiculous. However, when I got Jax neutered, it was a little over $300. That was for laser surgery, the pre-op blood work, pain meds for the next few days, and if he had to stay over night (he didn't) that would have been covered, plus he had a couple baby teeth pulled. So I think your vet is WAY over priced, I'd look somewhere else, or ask him for a break down and see what all you think needs covered.

Jax recovered just fine from it, and I liked the idea of the laser surgery since there is less pain and less bleeding. Good luck!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie was neutered by laser. It was expensive, and he was back to himself like the next day.

BUT, I am switching vet anyway. My current vet is way too expensive and the doctors keep leaving.
When I knew I was getting Tinker, I called a week ahead of time and they couldn't take him for another two weeks. Not acceptable.

Now I drive further, pay less, have nice doctors, and can get an appointment right away. But no laser. Abbey was spayed there, she's just fine.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Moxie has to have his done in another 3 months or so. But I'm sure it's going to cost over 500.00. I very rarely ever get away with less than that. Everything in NYC is expensive. When I use to get my other baby's teeth cleaned it was around $1000.00. Teeth cleaning was around 600.00, Echo was over 350.00 plus blood work etc. This when he was 10 plus. 

Be thankful you don't live in NYC. Vet care is very expensive. Now do you want to talk about daycare! 50/day, 70/overnight.
Nice place to visit, but it's tough to raise a furbaby here! LOL


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Louis gets neutered tomorrow. I have no idea how much its going to cost, but he already said extra bc he is tiny and is only using gas with extra IV's I guess. I am actually worried about the cost!


----------

